# What does it feel like when head is engaged?



## nico82

Just a little curious - 

I feel a lot of movements up high under my boob, but I think its legs. I cant find the head anymore and feels soft down low :dohh:

I also have sore hips if I sit too long, and when I get up I hobble. I am almost 34 weeks. Feeling more pressure down low and last night my bladder felt a little like it may release suddenly for about half an hour.

Is it possible the head has engaged?


----------



## mommy247

I knew my baby was head down as soon as it happened. Some people don't notice, I didn't with my first, but with this pregnancy I actually felt the baby turning around in my stomach one day while I was sitting down. That same week I got a lot of pressure down there and I was in pain for 3 days. At my ultrasound that was a little after that time I saw the baby head down already. At my 36 week appointment last week my midwife confirmed he was head down...


----------



## Purplehippo

I had small electric shock feelings down there and generally it just feels heavier. Also when I walk I have a bruised feeling but gave had that before so not 100% sure that's connected x


----------



## knk2011

I knew my baby was engaged because my SPD got suddenly worse.
Some people say it feels like a ball between your legs, but my friend had no idea her baby was engaged until the midwife told her and she's now 40 weeks and 3 days


----------



## CordeliaJ

I didn't know mine was head down because I've had pain and pressure down there all the way through pregnancy. He's been head down at least since 32 weeks when they first checked. I find it very difficult to sit with my legs closed, his head is very firmly in the way! I also get massive pressure on my cervix a lot, which lately also causes a contraction at the same time. It's not comfortable in any case


----------



## greeneyes098

I knew when the 'lightning crotch' started! omg - its like being kicked internally in the lady bits lol!
I am also hobbling around and in quite a bit of pain - the MW confirmed i'm 3/5 and he's locked into place :D
I can't stand or sit or lie down for long without it hurting - I'm currently bouncing on ball to ease it for an hour !!


----------



## iluvmyfamily

In my previous pregnancy and in this pregnancy both babies have been head down since like the 2nd trimester. But I do believe this baby is really low because I can actually feel her moving her head against my cervix as if she's trying to come out. People say it feels like a ball between their legs but that's not true for everyone. For me it's more of a pressure and achy feeling and my SPD definitely gets worse.


----------



## theamanda

I didn't notice any difference until my MW told me he was head down, and by then he was already fully engaged! I feel like my ribs on the right side have alot of pressure on them, and I feel his feet moving around to the left side, around the side and my belly button. I also feel his hands next to his face moving around in my pelvis, and occasionally puching my cervix. There is more pressure in my butt, like I have to poop but I don't have to. I feel heavy but I don't have that "grapefruit between the legs" feeling. :)


----------



## knk2011

I definitely relate to the lightening crotch as well. My baby has been head down since second trimester too. I can't cross my legs either and I can no longer lean forward to get things from the coffee table either cos I feel like I'm going to crush him and it hurts


----------



## Sephie

I was at my midwife's appointment last Thursday and she said his head was getting partially engaged and that was when I was already feeling a little bit heavier down below and harder to walk. I did loads of walking between Thursday and Sunday and had another checkup with the midwife and she said his head was fully engaged. The biggest difference I felt was that I was constantly feeling like there was a grapefruit/orange pushing feeling in my vagina. And walking is even harder and more painful now. So, I think if you feel this "lightening crotch" or extreme pressure down there and your walking has changed, I'd say that that's a high chance that your baby has engaged down there! Mine didn't happen until close to 41 weeks so you've got plenty of time for your baby to get there! :)


----------

